

Google AdWords Can Now Track iOS App Downloads - trendspotter
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/24/google-adwords-can-now-track-ios-app-downloads-in-addition-to-android/
"Google announced today that marketers and advertisers promoting iOS applications can now monitor conversions – meaning app downloads – using Google’s AdWords. (...) However, there is a caveat: Google says that for iOS applications, it’s only able to track downloads driven by ads served within mobile apps – it can’t track iOS app downloads that originate from ad on Google Search or its Google Display network. That limits the level of insight Google can provide into the Apple ecosystem, but at least it’s a step in the right direction in terms of understanding which campaigns are most effective."
======
SteveV4389
Nice work by Google. I'll have to keep this in mind.

